# The Decision



## QuickSilver (Aug 12, 2015)

After conferring with my husband's urologist, we have decided to go with Active Surveillance of his prostate cancer... FOR NOW..  PSA and DRE in 3 months and every 3 months after that... re-biopsy in 1-2 years...  however, we have also decided that if his PSA takes another jump... he will have an open prostatectomy.    In the meantime... we are making appointments at both the University of Chicago and Loyola for 2nd and 3rd opinions.   This is the best we can do for now..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

Good luck.  Hope all goes well!  Good idea to have 2nd and 3rd opinions.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 12, 2015)

Have confidence in your decision and the medical team looking after him.
I think you both are acting wisely.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 12, 2015)

Forgot to add that his biopsy is being sent away for DNA testing... I guess that can give a clue toward the aggressiveness of the cancer.. and will also play a role in our decisions.




> New research on gene changes linked to prostate cancer is helping scientists better understand how prostate cancer develops. This could make it possible to design medicines to target those changes. Tests to find abnormal prostate cancer genes could also help identify men at high risk who might benefit from screening or from chemoprevention trials, which use drugs to try to keep them from getting cancer.
> Recently, a mutation in a gene called _HOXB13_ has been linked to early onset prostate cancer that runs in some families. This mutation is rare, though, found in less than 2% of the men with prostate cancer that were studied.
> 
> The _HOXB13_ gene mutation and most of the other gene mutations that have been studied so far as factors that might increase prostate cancer risk are from chromosomes that are inherited from both parents. Some research has found that a certain variant of mitochondrial DNA, which is inherited only from a person’s mother, might double or even triple a man’s risk of developing prostate cancer.
> ...


----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2015)

I am ignorant when it comes to specific areas of the body and the prostate is one of them.I know what my numbers are supposed to be and I have my exam once a year, but beyond that, I really have no desire to go beyond that. 

However, if I had any cancer inside of me, I would want it out, NOW. Can prostate cancer metastasize? If it can, then I would definitely want it out.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman said:


> I am ignorant when it comes to specific areas of the body and the prostate is one of them.I know what my numbers are supposed to be and I have my exam once a year, but beyond that, I really have no desire to go beyond that.
> 
> However, if I had any cancer inside of me, I would want it out, NOW. Can prostate cancer metastasize? If it can, then I would definitely want it out.




Yes... it certainly CAN metastasize...and usually to the bone.     but some low grade prostate cancers never do.   Our Urologist has been "watching" a man with PC for 23 years.. and not spread..  Yet another needed to be treated within a year of active surveillance..


----------



## Lon (Aug 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> After conferring with my husband's urologist, we have decided to go with Active Surveillance of his prostate cancer... FOR NOW..  PSA and DRE in 3 months and every 3 months after that... re-biopsy in 1-2 years...  however, we have also decided that if his PSA takes another jump... he will have an open prostatectomy.    In the meantime... we are making appointments at both the University of Chicago and Loyola for 2nd and 3rd opinions.   This is the best we can do for now..



Good Move IMO


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds like you and your husband are doing the right things, wishing the best for you both.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

Whatever you guys decide, I am in your corner.  :bighug:


----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2015)

Wishing for the best for your hubby QS.


----------



## imp (Aug 12, 2015)

Concur with your decision here!  Good thinking.   Best...........

imp


----------



## Glinda (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds like a wise and cautious decision, QS.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2015)

Behind you guys 100%. I will be following with interest, as I may have to make a similar decision down the road.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, good decisions you and your husband have made, my thoughts and good wishes for you both.


----------



## Debby (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds like you're doing all the right things.  Good luck to both of you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 17, 2015)

We are trying to relax now and have a good rest of our summer.. ... at least until November and the next PSA.. Feels like Damocles sword hanging over our heads every 3 months.


----------

